

Memory savings with magic trampolines in Mono - jey
http://www.advogato.org/person/lupus/diary/24.html

======
davidw
Cool! Paolo, 'lupus' Molaro is a super-smart hacker who lives in Padova, and
is an ex-colleague of mine.

------
jey
I especially like the trick he describes to use a single magic trampoline for
all vtable slots. That's clever!

